# Bolbitis and other start up suplies



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, 

I was wondering if anyone has seen a few of these things in their travels over the last week or so. Looking to set up a 50 gallon this Friday and i'm trying to source some bolbitis, glosso, and decent price for about 40 Amano shrimp, and a couple SAE. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html

Amanos, 3 for $2. It seems like this deal rotates every few weeks to other Big Als.

Sales start on Saturday. Posted each Thursday evening.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are willing to travel to downtown for Bolbitis I have about 10 rhizomes (spare half?) 
I've been saving these for the longest time...for someone who knows how to utilize them on a good scape. Jimmyjam got his from me last winter.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Will, that is an awesome deal on shrimp, thanks for posting. 

Beijing, for sure, I was planning on going in to Menagerie on Friday, I'll send you a pm.


----------

